# ERREUR 0xc000000f WINDOWS 7 64 ne boote plus help!



## KimoMac (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous!

J’ai un énorme problème. Après avoir malheureusement fait une mise à jour de Windows update sur ma partition Bootcamp contenant Windows 7 ultimate x64, elle ne boote plus et affiche l’erreur 0xc000000f au démarrage. En suivant les indications j’ai essayé de créer une clé USB bootable de Windows 7 avec Bootcamp pour réparer le démarrage mais cette clé refuse de démarrer aussi, affiche un écran noir avec un curseur qui clignote.

La partition est saine et accessible sous OS X. 

Je n’ai pas de PC et je n’ai que le Mac et j’ai absolument besoin de réparer le démarrage de cette partition sans l’effacer car j’ai un travail en cours dessus avec des logiciels et pas mal de plug-ins installés et je ne pourrai pas les réinstaller et surtout je n’aurai pas le temps car je dois absolument faire un rendu rapidement!

Après recherche il semblerait que le no ou de Windows ait été corrompu par la mise à jour de Windows update au niveau BCD, donc il faudrait que je puisse réparer ce BCD mais comme je n’arrive pas à Booter sur la clé usb de réparation je suis coincé!

Je n’ai pas de lecteur optique sur le Mac (CD/DVD)

Donc ma question est la suivante : l’un d’entre vous a-t-il une solution pour soit :

- régler ce problème de démarrage de la clé USB de réparation créée avec Bootcamp qui refuse de démarrer et affiche un écran noir avec un curseur qui clignote pour que je puisse accéder aux options de réparations

Ou 

- réparer le BCD de la partition Windows corrompue directement depuis OSX?

Merci d’avance pour votre aide!!!


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2019)

KimoMac a dit:


> - régler ce problème de démarrage de la clé USB de réparation créée avec Bootcamp qui refuse de démarrer et affiche un écran noir avec un curseur qui clignote pour que je puisse accéder aux options de réparations


Depuis une version de macOS, ce n'est pas très dur de créer une clé USB mais uniquement qu'en utilisant le logiciel *UNetbootin* qui fera bien son boulot et pour le coup, la clé USB sera fonctionnelle à 100 %. Une fois le programme lancé...





1) un clic sur DiskImage
2) sélection du fichier .iso de Windows 7
3) le fichier .iso apparaîtra, un clic sur OK et on patiente, ce n'est pas très long, mais en fonction de la qualité de la clé USB.


KimoMac a dit:


> - réparer le BCD de la partition Windows corrompue directement depuis OSX?


Pour moi, non et batailler avec le Terminal n'est pas une mince affaire et pas sûr que cela aboutisse.

Ici, une grosse lecture... https://www.malekal.com/erreur-bcd/ ...donc bien lire le passage...

- Réparation BCD
- Réparer le BCD : Outils de récupération système

...attention, il est bien mentionné que ce n'est pas infaillible. Le problème est qu'au démarrage d'un Mac, c'est macOS qui voit si la partition de Windows est démarrable.


----------



## KimoMac (27 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Depuis une version de macOS, ce n'est pas très dur de créer une clé USB mais uniquement qu'en utilisant le logiciel *UNetbootin* qui fera bien son boulot et pour le coup, la clé USB sera fonctionnelle à 100 %. Une fois le programme lancé...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 145531
> 
> ...



J’ai essayé Unebootin ça n’a pas marché.

Finalement j’ai uniquement réussi à résoudre mon problème en installant Windows sur une carte SD via Parallels Desktop, et en y créant une clé bootable via l’outil Windows USB download.


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2019)

KimoMac a dit:


> J’ai essayé Unebootin ça n’a pas marché.


Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas fonctionné, à quel moment ? Ce programme est ultra minimaliste. De plus, il va falloir en dire plus sur ton Mac qui nous est inconnu. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copier écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.


----------



## KimoMac (27 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas fonctionné, à quel moment ? Ce programme est ultra minimaliste. De plus, il va falloir en dire plus sur ton Mac qui nous est inconnu. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copier écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.



Ça a fait la même chose qu’avec la clé précédemment créée via l’assistant Bootcamp comme indiqué dans mon premier post. C’est un MacBook Pro 15 » 2017. Mon problème est résolu, merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2019)

KimoMac a dit:


> Ça a fait la même chose qu’avec la clé précédemment créée via l’assistant Bootcamp comme indiqué dans mon premier post. C’est un MacBook Pro 15 » 2017. Mon problème est résolu, merci pour tes réponses.


Comment et qu'est-ce que tu as fait, histoire que cela serve pour d'autres ?


----------



## KimoMac (27 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Comment et qu'est-ce que tu as fait, histoire que cela serve pour d'autres ?



Je l’ai dit deux messages plus haut. Je suis toujours étonné de voir que les gens répondent sur les forums à des messages qu’ils n’ont pas pris la peine de lire en entier. Je te remercie néanmoins d’avoir essayé de m’aider.


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2019)

KimoMac a dit:


> Je l’ai dit deux messages plus haut. Je suis toujours étonné de voir que les gens répondent sur les forums à des messages qu’ils n’ont pas pris la peine de lire en entier. Je te remercie néanmoins d’avoir essayé de m’aider.


Oh que si que je sais très bien lire, de même que si je mentionne UNetbootin que ce n'est pas sans raison, étant donné que c'est quasiment le seul logiciel qui permette de faire ce que tu voulais sous macOS. Si tu veux être à la peine avec une carte SD, c'est bien ton problème, de même que d'avoir dû créer un support de démarrage sur une carte SD depuis une machine virtuelle.

Pour moi, le fond du problème est de savoir quel était ton problème avec ce logiciel, étant donné que je me suis amusé à faire la même chose depuis mon iMac avec le même fichier .iso, mais dans une vraie clé USB et ce sans aucun problème.

Par défaut une version de Windows 7 ne peut s'installer que depuis un DVD, ton Mac dont on ne sait rien est assurément ancien et doit posséder un SuperDrive qu'exigeait Assistant Boot Camp. Par curiosité, tu arrives à démarrer la fenêtre d'installation depuis cette carte SD ?


----------



## KimoMac (28 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Oh que si que je sais très bien lire, de même que si je mentionne UNetbootin que ce n'est pas sans raison, étant donné que c'est quasiment le seul logiciel qui permette de faire ce que tu voulais sous macOS. Si tu veux être à la peine avec une carte SD, c'est bien ton problème, de même que d'avoir dû créer un support de démarrage sur une carte SD depuis une machine virtuelle.
> 
> Pour moi, le fond du problème est de savoir quel était ton problème avec ce logiciel, étant donné que je me suis amusé à faire la même chose depuis mon iMac avec le même fichier .iso, mais dans une vraie clé USB et ce sans aucun problème.
> 
> Par défaut une version de Windows 7 ne peut s'installer que depuis un DVD, ton Mac dont on ne sait rien est assurément ancien et doit posséder un SuperDrive qu'exigeait Assistant Boot Camp. Par curiosité, tu arrives à démarrer la fenêtre d'installation depuis cette carte SD ?



Et bien non, tu ne lis pas correctement apparement, mon mac n’a pas de lecteur optique comme je l’ai indiqué dans mon premier post. Encore une fois, la clé de démarrage créée avec Unebootin n’a pas fonctionné. Loin d’avoir été à la peine (et ayant du trouver une solution par moi même) créer une machine virtuelle sur une carte SD m’a permis de m’en sortir, et la carte SD aurait tout aussi bien pu être une clé usb ça aurait été la même chose, vu qu’elle était insérée dans un lecteur de carte usb. Je ne peux pas répondre à y’a curiosité concernant le démarrage de la fenêtre d’installation depuis la carte SD car je n’ai pas essayé, je m’en suis uniquement servi pour créer la clé usb bootable.


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2019)

KimoMac a dit:


> Encore une fois, la clé de démarrage créée avec Unebootin n’a pas fonctionné.


Encore une fois...


Locke a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas fonctionné, à quel moment ?





Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, le fond du problème est de savoir quel était ton problème avec ce logiciel, étant donné que je me suis amusé à faire la même chose depuis mon iMac avec le même fichier .iso, mais dans une vraie clé USB et ce sans aucun problème.


...je ne dois pas être assez clair ? C'est bien, donc je passe à autre chose.


----------



## KimoMac (28 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Encore une fois...
> 
> 
> ...je ne dois pas être assez clair ?





Locke a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas fonctionné, à quel moment ?



Encore une fois : 



KimoMac a dit:


> Ça a fait la même chose qu’avec la clé précédemment créée via l’assistant Bootcamp comme indiqué dans mon premier post. C’est un MacBook Pro 15 » 2017.



Mon premier post donc : 



KimoMac a dit:


> En suivant les indications j’ai essayé de créer une clé USB bootable de Windows 7 avec Bootcamp pour réparer le démarrage mais cette clé refuse de démarrer aussi, affiche un écran noir avec un curseur qui clignote.





Je ne dois pas être assez clair non plus... 

Bonne journée.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2019)

On se croirait à Rolland Garros


----------

